
Hedlund's startup ideas: "..find an old UNIX command that hasn't yet been implemented on the web.." - akkartik
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/03/sfearthquakes_o.html
======
jwecker
top -- reddit.com

yah I'm a dork

~~~
phil
wouldn't top be alexa.com (etc.), or internet storm center? ;)

------
mynameishere
"pine became Gmail"

Yeah. Google invented online email. Seriously, does google pay for fanboyism
by the pound or what? Geez.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Having not lived the days of yore, I'm guessing that there were inferior mail
clients that came before pine that are now long-forgotten because pine was
better. Gmail is a similarly superior online email; it may not be the first,
but it's the best, and that's all anyone remembers.

~~~
precipice
Yes, ecuzzillo said exactly what I meant. I also remember reading that Gmail
consciously adopted Pine keyboard shortcuts (though I may have that wrong),
which is why I made the direct link. Gmail seems like a very UNIX-y web mail
client, where Hotmail, say, was not.

-Marc Hedlund

~~~
Elfan
A Google employee and Pine contributer (Ryan Barrett) compared the two and
gave his thoughts on the matter:

http://snarfed.org/space/gmail%20vs%20pine

------
dfranke
I want fdisk for the internet.

